# Nolvadex with igf-1 LES



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how to dose and run this? How to reconstruct igf-1 LES with acetic acid and dosing? How long to run it with nolva to fix slight gyno? Thanks.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 7, 2012)

Wish I could help ya bro.. Never heard of Igf-1 LES.. 
 Give it time, someone will chime in ...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 7, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Wish I could help ya bro.. Never heard of Igf-1 LES..
> Give it time, someone will chime in ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Aug 7, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Does anyone know how to dose and run this? How to reconstruct igf-1 LES with acetic acid and dosing? How long to run it with nolva to fix slight gyno? Thanks.



I think you mean igf1-des.

Dosing:

60-120mcg injected bi-laterally pre wo into the muscle group being trained(if you start with lets say 60mcg, that means if you're working out shoulders, you will inject each shoulder with 30mcg)

recon:

des usually comes in 1mg. use 1ml acetic acid 0.6% to recon. aa gives quite a bit of pip, so most users backload the pins with bac water.

For example, I will draw up 50mcg of the des, then I will draw up about .5ml into the pin and then I pin away.


cycles of des are usually 4-6weeks and then a 4-6week break.


as for nolva, for some people it doesn't work for gyno but you should give it a try. if it works great, if not you may have to try letro.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 7, 2012)

Id pin some lez bi-laterally for sure


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 8, 2012)

Vibrant is on point here. Des is great pre-workout and if the product using is on point you have some great pumps. What are you using nolva for?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 8, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Vibrant is on point here. Des is great pre-workout and if the product using is on point you have some great pumps. What are you using nolva for?


Nolva for slight gyno. I don't know what you mean by pinning bi laterally.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 9, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Nolva for slight gyno. I don't know what you mean by pinning bi laterally.



Pinning it equally in each muscles opposite. Left bicep // right bicep

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 10, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Pinning it equally in each muscles opposite. Left bicep // right bicep
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Does it matter where you pin exactly on the bicep? How do you pin the chest? Ever hit a blood vessel or vein by mistake? Sorry I am a n00b.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I think you mean igf1-des.
> 
> aa gives quite a bit of pip,


What do you mean by pip?


----------

